# Upgrading an 04 Roubaix Comp



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

Thinking about upgrading the frame on my old war horse, a 2004 Roubaix Comp. Its full Ultegra, which I plan on swapping to a new frame. 

My question is, do the newer Roubaix frames, which I presume are stiffer with the higher FACT carbon, still have the same plush ride as an 04 Comp frame but (hopefully) with a little snappier response?
My 04 Roubaix, although it has a better groupset, feels kind of mushy compared to my new CR1, which is very responsive yet just as comfy. I'm assuming its mostly the stiffer frame on the CR1.

I'm specifically interested in the S-Works Roubaix SL frames, but not necessarily the newest models as they're probably out of my price range. Unfortunately, the local Specialized LBS doesn't have any in stock right now, so can't demo. The geometry hasn't changed, just wandering about the ride and responsiveness.....


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

sandmannn69 said:


> Thinking about upgrading the frame on my old war horse, a 2004 Roubaix Comp. Its full Ultegra, which I plan on swapping to a new frame.
> 
> My question is, do the newer Roubaix frames, which I presume are stiffer with the higher FACT carbon, still have the same plush ride as an 04 Comp frame but (hopefully) with a little snappier response?
> My 04 Roubaix, although it has a better groupset, feels kind of mushy compared to my new CR1, which is very responsive yet just as comfy. I'm assuming its mostly the stiffer frame on the CR1.
> ...


Well, the LBS built a 2012 Roubaix Elite, so took that out for a spin of about 8 miles. Couldn't really tell any difference between the 2012 and my 2004, except the older Ultegra on my 04 shifted better than the newer 105 on the 12, not surprised there. Sales guy said the 12 should've been more responsive, but still feels like a caddy with wings once you get it going. Also, tried out a Tarmac at the sales guy's suggestion, that was very similar to my Scott CR1, but wasn't really looking for another sprinty little machine. Seems the CR1 is the best for that. Guess 04 was good year for Specialized carbon frames, I'll just hang a few more carbon parts on the 04 and keep riding it. Guess there isn't anything better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sandmannn69 said:


> Well, the LBS built a 2012 Roubaix Elite, so took that out for a spin of about 8 miles. *Couldn't really tell any difference between the 2012 and my 2004, except the older Ultegra on my 04 shifted better than the newer 105 on the 12, not surprised there. *Sales guy said the 12 should've been more responsive, but still feels like a caddy with wings once you get it going. Also, tried out a Tarmac at the sales guy's suggestion, that was very similar to my Scott CR1, but wasn't really looking for another sprinty little machine. Seems the CR1 is the best for that. Guess 04 was good year for Specialized carbon frames, I'll just hang a few more carbon parts on the 04 and keep riding it. Guess there isn't anything better.


If you're a lighter rider that spins (versus mashes) I think a stiffer frame would be less noticeable (and essentially a lost 'benefit'), at least IMO/E. 

Your 8 year old Ultegra shifting smoother than the current 105 tells me that the new bike probably wasn't set up as well as it could have been. A common problem with demo bikes, again IME.

My 105 5600 bike shifts better than my Ultegra 65/66/6700 mix, but I know the latter needs some attention to the der housings (replacement/ lengthening). When it comes to shifting performance, attention to details is all important.


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> If you're a lighter rider that spins (versus mashes) I think a stiffer frame would be less noticeable (and essentially a lost 'benefit'), at least IMO/E.
> 
> Your 8 year old Ultegra shifting smoother than the current 105 tells me that the new bike probably wasn't set up as well as it could have been. A common problem with demo bikes, again IME.
> 
> My 105 5600 bike shifts better than my Ultegra 65/66/6700 mix, but I know the latter needs some attention to the der housings (replacement/ lengthening). When it comes to shifting performance, attention to details is all important.


I'm 6' 1", about 193, mostly a spinner, esp. on hills. Since I like the CR1 stiffness, I'm sure the stiffer S-Works would be beneficial yet still give my back a break on the longer rides. The 105 on the Elite probably could have used some tweaking, but just had my CR1 with 5700-105 tuned up at the LBS, and the it still wasn't quite up to my Ultegra standards. I built up my Roubaix Comp with the Ultegra group after a crash broke my original 06 frame and it turned out perfect (call it beginner's luck-it was my first build).

Thanks for your input, I'm watching a new 2011 SW Roubaix frame on ebay right now, might pick it up if doesn't go too high. What's the street price for that frame right now?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sandmannn69 said:


> I'm 6' 1", about 193, mostly a spinner, esp. on hills. Since I like the CR1 stiffness, I'm sure the stiffer S-Works would be beneficial yet still give my back a break on the longer rides. The 105 on the Elite probably could have used some tweaking, but just had my CR1 with 5700-105 tuned up at the LBS, and the it still wasn't quite up to my Ultegra standards. *I built up my Roubaix Comp with the Ultegra group after a crash broke my original 06 frame and it turned out perfect (call it beginner's luck-it was my first build).*
> 
> Thanks for your input, I'm watching a new 2011 SW Roubaix frame on ebay right now, might pick it up if doesn't go too high. What's the street price for that frame right now?


That first build may have been beginner's luck, or you're a better wrench than your LBS's, or it may have been that your iteration of Ultegra was pre-under bar tape routing, which (together with ICR) seems to make proper setup all the more critical. I know your Roubaix doesn't have the latter... just an example.

Re: used bike pricing, I'm hardly an expert, but my general rule of thumb is to discount a 1-2 year old bike ~30%. Losing the warranty on a full CF frameset is (IMO) cause to proceed with caution.


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> That first build may have been beginner's luck, or you're a better wrench than your LBS's, or it may have been that your iteration of Ultegra was pre-under bar tape routing, which (together with ICR) seems to make proper setup all the more critical. I know your Roubaix doesn't have the latter... just an example.
> 
> Re: used bike pricing, I'm hardly an expert, but my general rule of thumb is to discount a 1-2 year old bike ~30%. Losing the warranty on a full CF frameset is (IMO) cause to proceed with caution.


Yes, it isn't routed under the bar tape, good point. And thanks for the info on the ebay frameset.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

sandmannn69 said:


> Thinking about upgrading the frame on my old war horse, a 2004 Roubaix Comp. Its full Ultegra, which I plan on swapping to a new frame.
> 
> My question is, do the newer Roubaix frames, which I presume are stiffer with the higher FACT carbon, still have the same plush ride as an 04 Comp frame but (hopefully) with a little snappier response?
> My 04 Roubaix, although it has a better groupset, feels kind of mushy compared to my new CR1, which is very responsive yet just as comfy. I'm assuming its mostly the stiffer frame on the CR1.
> ...



For what it's worth, I'm kinda glad I held on to my '04 Roubaix Comp after buying a 2010 Roubaix Pro. The Pro is a more solid bike with better handling characteristics, but for some reason I've yet to figure out, it sucks the life out of me. In other words, if I was forced to do a century tomorrow, I'd hop on the '04 in a heartbeat. Now if I hop on my 2011 Focus Izalco Pro after riding the 2010 Roubaix Pro, it feels like the Focus doesn't even have a chain.. The Roubaix Pro seems like I'm swinging a leaded bat in comparison. I guess the bottom here is don't assume anything until you test ride the new bike. I know I'm talking Pro vs. S-Works in your case, but error on the side of caution. Good luck.


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

mick wolfe said:


> For what it's worth, I'm kinda glad I held on to my '04 Roubaix Comp after buying a 2010 Roubaix Pro. The Pro is a more solid bike with better handling characteristics, but for some reason I've yet to figure out, it sucks the life out of me. In other words, if I was forced to do a century tomorrow, I'd hop on the '04 in a heartbeat. Now if I hop on my 2011 Focus Izalco Pro after riding the 2010 Roubaix Pro, it feels like the Focus doesn't even have a chain.. The Roubaix Pro seems like I'm swinging a leaded bat in comparison. I guess the bottom here is don't assume anything until you test ride the new bike. I know I'm talking Pro vs. S-Works in your case, but error on the side of caution. Good luck.


THanks, mick, very good information!

Been switching between my 04 Comp and my crotch rocket '11 Scott CR1 lately. Noticed the Comp feels like its a slower, lumbering ride, yet at he end of 40 miles or so, my avg speed is the same or better than the CR1, and I'll feel fresher/not as beat up. Good analogy with the no-chain feel, kind of how the Scott feels to the Roubaix. I guess the Comp's plush ride, by muting the road vibration, gives a sense you're going slower when you're not. 

Since you have a 2010 Pro, which I believe is 9r carbon frame, was wondering how the ride compares to the 04 Comp regarding stiffness and vertical compliance(plush-ness)?

I have only ridden the '12 Elite at the LBS, which is 8r, and while more responsive, seemed to feel more of the road than my Comp. Could've been the tires/wheelset....
Would like to try an SL3(Expert or Pro), S-Works is too pricey for my blood. Hard to find an LBS in Phoenix area with a 58 built up in these models.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

sandmannn69 said:


> THanks, mick, very good information!
> 
> Been switching between my 04 Comp and my crotch rocket '11 Scott CR1 lately. Noticed the Comp feels like its a slower, lumbering ride, yet at he end of 40 miles or so, my avg speed is the same or better than the CR1, and I'll feel fresher/not as beat up. Good analogy with the no-chain feel, kind of how the Scott feels to the Roubaix. I guess the Comp's plush ride, by muting the road vibration, gives a sense you're going slower when you're not.
> 
> ...


Well the '04 certainly has a more plush feel. This being said, the Pro doesn't give up that much in comfort and is still pretty forgiving over less than perfect road surfaces. It feels tighter and more solid with sweeter handling, YET the frame seems to suck up more energy on the pedal stroke. Hence a little more fatigue over the same distance as compared to the '04.Yes, and I've tried 3 different wheelsets. I know some would say that may be the characteristics of the new stiffer frames, but the Focus is newer and a true SOTA machine all the way around. Still scratching my head as the Pro was going to be my last stop. Now it's the Focus which is quite frankly the best bike I've ever been on.


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

mick wolfe said:


> Well the '04 certainly has a more plush feel. This being said, the Pro doesn't give up that much in comfort and is still pretty forgiving over less than perfect road surfaces. It feels tighter and more solid with sweeter handling, YET the frame seems to suck up more energy on the pedal stroke. Hence a little more fatigue over the same distance as compared to the '04.Yes, and I've tried 3 different wheelsets. I know some would say that may be the characteristics of the new stiffer frames, but the Focus is newer and a true SOTA machine all the way around. Still scratching my head as the Pro was going to be my last stop. Now it's the Focus which is quite frankly the best bike I've ever been on.


Yeah, from what I've read about that Focus it sounds like a hot machine. Feel that same way about my CR1.

I actually found a Spesh dealer in Scottsdale that had 58 Roubaix SL3 Expert built up and in a demo version. They gave me the demo to try overnight. 

I set it up for a long demo ride in the morning, but took it out for a quick spin around the block this afternoon. I was surprised how much it felt like the CR1, very responsive with the twitchy-ness (longer wheelbase, I presume). However, the road feel was the same, or a little worse than the CR1, not even close to the 04 Comp. Might have been the wheels/tire pressure-will try with my wheelset tomorrow, way to hot today. With the 10r carbon, its a lot stiffer and more responsive than the Comp, hopefully they didn't sacrifice the plush ride.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

I wouldn't put too much faith in short test rides. Plus the wheelset and tires used probably add as much or more to the final feel as does the frame. On the surface though, sounds like you see no advantage and prefer the Scott in this case......at least at this point. I too wondered if the 10r carbon was perhaps a bit more dialed in than the 9r, ( on the 2010 Pro) but these kind of thoughts usually lead to the checkbook getting raked over the coals again.


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

mick wolfe said:


> I wouldn't put too much faith in short test rides. Plus the wheelset and tires used probably add as much or more to the final feel as does the frame. On the surface though, sounds like you see no advantage and prefer the Scott in this case......at least at this point. I too wondered if the 10r carbon was perhaps a bit more dialed in than the 9r, ( on the 2010 Pro) but these kind of thoughts usually lead to the checkbook getting raked over the coals again.


I suspect that long ride tomorrow will tell the tale, short rides around the block usually don't do it for me either. Yet I fell in love with the CR1 after 10 minutes, it felt just right and love it every time I take it out. If the SL3 feels the same, I'll leave the checkbook in my pocket. Don't need another ferrari, just a cadillac with some wings. 

I'll post my impressions tomorrow after putting it through the paces.


----------



## sandmannn69 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, took the demo Roubaix Expert out for a ride, not as long as I wanted-legs were pretty dead.

Left everything stock, just lowered the tire pressure a bit. Did about 20 miles, mostly flats with a couple of hills and one short steep climb. Bike is pretty responsive and fairly quick, but not as much as the CR1, probably due to longer wheelbase. The slacker head tube angle makes it less twitchy than the Scott, too. Corners pretty good for a Roubaix and holds a line very well. None of this was unexpected, just the positives. 

The road feel left a lot to be desired, even after lowering the tire pressure twice. Guess the extra stiffness in the frame is going to be a bit of a trade-off for a smooth ride. I think if I had used my RS80 wheelset, it would have been a lot smoother, but I wanted the bike stock. If I paid $3500 for a bike, then another $500-600 for aftermarket wheelset, it would've been out of my price range. I liked the flat spots on the bar behind the shifters. Not impressed with the seatpost clamp, saddle would tilt back over time even with the clamp as tight as possible. Saddle was comfortable,though. The Ultegra shifted well, I think I like the compact double crankset better than the standard double on my CR1. Definitely need to dump the triple on my old Roubaix if I upgrade the frame, that small crankring is just not necessary anymore.

Guess I will hold off on making a purchase, as the wheelset seems to be the deal-killer. I see the new SL4 Roubaix is going to have bigger zertz/different seatstay and seatpost design, maybe I'll give that a try when they're available. Actually, I'm not sure this was the best time to demo the bike, as I was pretty tired from riding a lot of miles last couple days. Yet the SL3 felt more like my Scott than my old Roubaix and I don't need another CR1.


----------

